# VG Hero Tourney Match 16 of 32: Capt. Martin Walker vs. Jason Brody



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

*CAPTAIN MARTIN WALKER (SPEC OPS: THE LINE)*



> Cognitive Dissonance is the unsettling feeling caused by holding two conflicting beliefs simultaneously...
> .
> .
> .
> ...



VS.

*JASON BRODY (FAR CRY 3)*



> "Did I ever tell you the definition of insanity?" - *Vass Montenegro*


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2013)

Neither of them are very interested in the end.

Now if it was Lugo versus Brody...


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

I have Lugo saved elsewhere.

The theme of this match was the irony behind them.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm going with Brody, since it's rather delicious to watch him grow from a terrified, spoiled little shit into a driven killing machine.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I'm going with Brody, since it's rather delicious to watch him grow from a terrified, spoiled little shit into a driven killing machine.



His innocence is with good reason, that's true.  Walker for me though has the greater concept of "heroism" tee hee hee.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2013)

I cant choose T_T


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I cant choose T_T



"They didn't leave us any choice."
"YOU didn't leave us any choice!"


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2013)

MAEL DIDNT LEAVE ME ANY CHOICE


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> MAEL DIDNT LEAVE ME ANY CHOICE


"You're still a good person"

On a side note, notice that in regards to Walker and Brody's descent into madness and despair, the former continually tries to deny it, while the latter wholeheartedly embraces it, at least until the last chapter that is.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> "You're still a good person"
> 
> On a side note, notice that in regards to Walker and Brody's descent into madness and despair, the former continually tries to deny it, while the latter wholeheartedly embraces it, at least until the last chapter that is.



Indeed...but Walker's features Mogwai and a very fucked up mindframe where nothing is as it seems.  Brody cheats and uses drugs.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Poll is closed.

Despite surfer boy's newfound love for murder, all his California broseph survival skills were no match for a big heap of White Phosphorus raining down on him by Captain Martin Walker.

Then again, Walker never had a choice.


----------

